# Hello from League City, Texas



## MBHouston (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi all, glad I found this forum! I'm originally from Key Largo, FL and grew up fishing the bays there on my Dad's mid-80's Hoog skiff. Fast forward a bunch of years and I now live in Southeast Texas due to a series of work-related moves. Been here for 10 years or so but really haven't been fishing except for an industry-sponsored fishing tournament out of Port A a few years ago. I got into sailing a few years ago but I'm putting my boat on the market to eventually move back into a small power boat. Maintenance and Marina fees on a sailboat are astonishingly astronomical. I'm looking to simplify my boating and get back to what I really love, fishing. I am drawn to small skiffs for economical reasons and for the fishing style I enjoy and want to learn more about. 

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome. What kind of sailboat are you sailing/selling?


----------



## MBHouston (Sep 18, 2017)

Padre said:


> Welcome. What kind of sailboat are you sailing/selling?


1988 Catalina 30.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

MBHouston said:


> 1988 Catalina 30.


Ah, know the boat well. I used to be a sailmaker at a loft at a Catalina dealer so we made a lot of sails for Catalinas. Some of the most fun I have had is pulling a skiff behind our 32' sailboat in the Bahamas. I got to sail and fish skinny water for bones. Probably not a viable option for Texas though. And I have learned as I have gotten older, it is tempting to have a lot of toys but the truth is, I really only have time to use one. 
Good luck selling your boat and with your search for a skiff.


----------



## MBHouston (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah she's a great boat and I love sailing. You are right about getting older and having time for these types of things. Owning a sailboat that resides in salt water just takes too much time to maintain versus the limited time we get to enjoy it. 

I had similar ambitions of cruising but the reality is it ain't gonna happen anytime soon. That's ok, plenty of crewing opportunities around here to get my sailing fix.​


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

MBHouston said:


> 1988 Catalina 30.


My old man has an '87 Catalina 30. He keeps his at Legend Point.


----------



## MBHouston (Sep 18, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> My old man has an '87 Catalina 30. He keeps his at Legend Point.


I looked there before putting my boat at Watergate. Legend Point is very reasonable but I was scared of the fixed docks after seeing what Ike did and we actually thought we would use the amenities of Watergate...we don't. Another reason I'm looking for a microskiff that I can stuff in my garage...that marina slip fee alone would pay for my theoretical skiff.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

MBHouston said:


> I looked there before putting my boat at Watergate. Legend Point is very reasonable but I was scared of the fixed docks after seeing what Ike did and we actually thought we would use the amenities of Watergate...we don't. Another reason I'm looking for a microskiff that I can stuff in my garage...that marina slip fee alone would pay for my theoretical skiff.


Nice. He used to keep it at Watergate and moved it to Legend Point after Ike.


----------



## Frnky4fngz (Oct 4, 2017)

Welcome neighbor! I'm in Friendswood, been fishing thevwaters around here for almost a decade. I too am in the market for a small skiff, luckily forums like these exist to help us narrow down our choices. Good luck with your search, maybe one day we'll run into each other. Cheers!


----------



## MBHouston (Sep 18, 2017)

Have you checked out Sabine Skiff out of LaPorte? I'd like to visit their shop and look their aluminum skiffs.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

I think Brian is producing some great skiffs for the area. 

When I was purchasing my skiff I seriously considered one but the cost just ended up a bit higher than I wanted to spend. I believe the cost was around 35k for a center console.


----------



## MBHouston (Sep 18, 2017)

Ouch. I'd love the aluminum to handle accidental oyster bar contact but realistically I'll probably start with a sub $15k and most likely used skiff when that time comes.


----------



## Frnky4fngz (Oct 4, 2017)

Yea I priced Sabine out, way out of my budget for a first time skiff. Liking the idea of salt marsh. The heron looks like a great little boat that'll float pretty shallow and also perform like a bigger boat for our waters.


----------

